# Main or Not ? Adv/Dis



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd like to talk about the advantages and disadvantages of have a main or not and just run loads out to seperate main disconnect panels. 

Let's start with typical and go beyond to large stuff if you don't mind. How about something small.

400 amp single phase 6 unit apartment. 

Way 1. 2 x parallel in. 6 loads out to apt meter (No main)

Way 2. 2 parallel in - Main 400 OCPD- then out to apt meters 

Around here you really can do it either way. 

Way 1. is Way Cheaper

Way 2 is Not 

I don't see any advantages of having a Main Main other than making life easy on fire department 

Any ideas? When is a Main a Better Design is what I am asking ??


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*more*

Or, your force to by local poco, or panel is not right on other side of wall of service entry.


----------

